# Found a pregnant ghost shrimp



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I found a pregnant ghost shrimp today. I've been doing some research on how to get the young to survive but I was wondering if there is a way to tell how far along she is? I know I should use some of the water from the tank she's in when I put her into her own tank but what about gravel/decorations/fake plants? I know they need real plants and intend to go get some today. Also, what is the best way to move her without causing shock The tank she's going into is quite a bit smaller so the water temp. will not remain as constant as it is now.... 

*sigh* lol, I just need help... Never had a pregnant--anything before.

BTW, I have heard how difficult it is. I Have no idea if I will be successful, but I Want to make the odds the best that I can for these little guys.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Just set up another tank with live plants like you said, that should be your best bet.

Mine are wierd with breeding, once a week a find a new little babay and that's it. I started wiht feeders for the stingray now I have like 16 of them. I just stuck the rest I had in with my panchax in the 5 gallon and darter..they just breed like crazy.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## kristian18f (Oct 31, 2005)

I've had these for a couple of months now, just went to the LFS and got a plant, came home with at least one snail. Guess my other Betta is getting a snail.


----------

